# RE: Best oral test with Winstrol



## rpl75 (May 26, 2008)

*RE: Best oral test with Winstrol*

I was wondering what would be the best "oral" test to take with winstrol (tabs 50mg e/d for 6wks).  When should I start taking test, how much and for how long?  Do any test cause water retention or bloating?

Also I keep reading that no PCT required?  If I added a test then would PCT be required?

Stats
5'9
155
13%BF


----------



## Chevrolet (May 26, 2008)

there is no such thing as a real oral testosterone.


----------



## rpl75 (May 26, 2008)

Chevrolet said:


> there is no such thing as a real oral testosterone.


I never used the word "real", sorry if there was any confusion.  I know they are synthetics, just wondering about oral test I have read about a few but wanted some feedback.  I'm assuming it is hard on the liver too?


----------



## Chevrolet (May 26, 2008)

maybe pirate or mudge or dg can chime in here, but what i had thought was that test cannot be taken orally for some reason.  what have you found that claims to be oral delivery testosterone or synthetic?

yes any oral steroid or prohormone will affect the liver, as it has to pass through your digestive system. 
injectables are superior in regards to sides effects vs. results. and pinning isnt as bad as most people think before they have done it.


----------



## Mudge (May 27, 2008)

There is a form of oral suspension which I do not know how effective it might be, and there is Andriol. There are no such others I have ever heard of. Standard testosterone does not work orally and will simply get ripped apart by the liver, this is why orals are methylated which causes them to also be liver toxic. Your liver goes to battle against what passes through it and if not easily destroyed then it by definition causes strain.

Post cycle is required with any steroid as any and every anabolic/androgenic steroid causes some degree of HPTA suppression.


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2008)

The old M1T was as close as you could probably get to an oral test.
Too bad it was harsh as crap.


----------



## Getbig82 (Jun 8, 2008)

test does cause water retention i wouldn't mix it with winstrol and oral test is now unheard of but can find similar steroids if you dont love your liver, i would pin up before i go that harsh get same results just in maybe little more time and probably be able to keep most gains


----------



## Chevrolet (Jun 9, 2008)

Getbig82 said:


> test does cause water retention i wouldn't mix it with winstrol and oral test is now unheard of but can find similar steroids if you dont love your liver, i would pin up before i go that harsh get same results just in maybe little more time and probably be able to keep most gains



dont mix test with winstrol? where did you get that newsflash? winstrol for the last 4-6 weeks of a test cycle is a tried and true standard.


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 9, 2008)

rpl75 said:


> I was wondering what would be the best "oral" test to take with winstrol (tabs 50mg e/d for 6wks).  When should I start taking test, how much and for how long?  Do any test cause water retention or bloating?
> 
> Also I keep reading that no PCT required?  If I added a test then would PCT be required?
> 
> ...



Anyone who know THAT little about AAS should not use AAS.


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 9, 2008)

Chevrolet said:


> there is no such thing as a real oral testosterone.



Not actually true. There is testosterone undecanoate and there is oral methyl test. Both are crappy forms of T to be sure, but they are oral T.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 9, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Anyone who know THAT little about AAS should not use AAS.



And anyone unwilling to inject shouldn't use...


----------

